# AMI (audi music interface) question ( 4F0051510Q )



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi there!

It might have been covered before, but I can't find a definite answer. Friend of mine owns a 2008 S6 that already came with AMI (MMI) box installed. I want to get him a cable that will allow to play music from a hard drive/USB flash drive etc. I see there's a cable available on ECS with a part# 4F0051510Q and it says it will work with "your mp3 player". Called ECS and they said there's a note they have saying it won't work with a hard drive/USP drive... I figured mp3 player is nothing more than a memory drive so continued searching. Found some people posting in B8 A4 forums saying it works, but I assume it's a different system than C6 A6. Can anyone tell me if they have any luck using this cable?

Thank you


----------



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

No of you guys ever tried it?


----------



## tboo72 (Aug 1, 2013)

I use it no problem. The AMI is picky though about what USB devices one uses. It wouldnt work with my brand new 16gb Verbatim USB stick but works fine with my 4gb 3 year old Toshiba USB stick.


----------



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

tboo72 said:


> I use it no problem. The AMI is picky though about what USB devices one uses. It wouldnt work with my brand new 16gb Verbatim USB stick but works fine with my 4gb 3 year old Toshiba USB stick.


Thanks! It's worth a shot!


----------

